# dry cured bacon



## pc farmer (Mar 28, 2016)

I picked up a slab of belly for 3.79 a lb.   Put it in a cure by following Digging Dogs cure calculator.

Let it cure for 14 days.   It pulled very little water out of the meat and by day 5 the meat had sucked it all back in. 

After 14 days I rinsed the meat then into the fridge for 5 days to dry nice.

No pics of the curing.   All they were was meat in a zip loc bag.

Cold smoked for 12 hours.  

First 6 was Pitmasters blend.













IMG_20160318_201612817_zpsxeaaeupi.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016






Next 6 was corn cob.













IMG_20160319_231304057_zpsfkdsiudy.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016






Used the expandable tub













IMG_20160309_184529586_zpsei8xq6wk.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016






Then  into the fridge for another 7 days.

Sliced up last night.













IMG_20160327_183105931_HDR_zps6kxr8klc.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016


















IMG_20160327_183100584_zps9gomqms9.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016






Ended up with some nice end pieces for other dishes.













IMG_20160327_183111645_HDR_zpsvboruwng.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 28, 2016






Kept one 2 lb chunk to dice up for sausage I think.

Blt's for supper tonight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

That there is some good looking bacon, Adam!!

You scored a really nice piece of belly!

Perfect mix of meat & fat!

Bet it fries up really good!








Al.


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2016)

Adam that looks great,I love the cob smoke very smooth.I owe you a point,used all mine up for today 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2016)

Very Nice looking Bacon, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I usually don't have any of those "End Pieces" left for "Other Dishes", because they're so good for snacking!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet those BLTs are gonna be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2016)

How do you like the flavor ???    Sure looks good to me.....


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone.




DaveOmak said:


> How do you like the flavor ???    Sure looks good to me.....



Haven't tried it yet.   Tonight I will for sure.    

I will report back


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great. You are one patient man!...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2016)

You will see that your patience paid off. Both pellets you chose work well with bellies, now you can choose which you like better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good job. Point


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 28, 2016)

The blt's.

Fried up the bacon.





Toast with some new mayo we tried.





Lots of bacon.



A bit of green stuff.



Some red stuff.



Served with some baked fries.




This bacon is very good.  Well worth extra time and effort.  I need to up the salt a little next time thou.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2016)

Ya knocked it outta the park Adam, very nice !  That is some damn tasty lookin bacon man !    Thumbs Up    :drool

:beercheer:


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2016)

Adam that looks great,how is that new Mayo? Points

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Adam that looks great,how is that new Mayo? Points
> 
> Richie



Pretty tasty.  Not spicy like we thought it would be.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2016)

Now THAT is a BLT!!







Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2016)

Those look Perfect, Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> The blt's.
> 
> Fried up the bacon.
> 
> ...


That's easy....    up the salt by 1/4% or  1/2% until you get the perfect taste to your liking...   You can do different salt % on different hunks, and do a taste test....


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. You are one patient man!...JJ


The secret is to have a lot of stuff going on.   Something ready to smoke at anytime.


SmokinAl said:


> Now THAT is a BLT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Those look Perfect, Adam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2016)

The BLT looks great. I try to squeeze a half pound per sandwich. BTW, have you ever had Washington Boro (Lanc.Co) Tomatoes? I don't know if it's the River water or Chem runoff from Columbia factories but they are Famous in Lanc. and York County and have an amazing sweet flavor...JJ


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 30, 2016)

Outstanding Q View Adam.  Points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great looking bacon Adam. The rest before and after is well worth the wait. 

Points


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow, that is some beautiful looking bacon.  I got to try out the dry cured bacon soon! Points for the bacon and an awesome looking sandwich!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The BLT looks great. I try to squeeze a half pound per sandwich. BTW, have you ever had Washington Boro (Lanc.Co) Tomatoes? I don't know if it's the River water or Chem runoff from Columbia factories but they are Famous in Lanc. and York County and have an amazing sweet flavor...JJ


I haven't had them tomatoes.        Chemical runoff????   Hmmmmmm       OK


BDSkelly said:


> Outstanding Q View Adam.  Points!


Thanks b


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking bacon Adam. The rest before and after is well worth the wait.
> 
> Points


Well something made a difference and I used the same curing process.   Could have been the resting time and longer curing time.


----------



## gary s (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry I'm a little late to the Party I guess my bacon got eaten up.  Nice job  looks really Great








Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2016)

gary s said:


> Sorry I'm a little late to the Party I guess my bacon got eaten up.  Nice job  looks really Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary.

Better check your post mans pockets.


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2016)

Great looking bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  When is the next batch going on?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2016)

Wade said:


> Great looking bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as I want to part with a fortune again.


----------



## disco (Mar 31, 2016)

Adam, you have become a smoking artist. This bacon was made with care, looks stupendous and I am sure it was stellar tasting. Kudos.

Points

Disco


----------



## m00se (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome looking bacon Adam! Now, tell us the secret - how did you get those slices so grocery-store perfect?


----------



## bena (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome looking Bacon!  I love the pics!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Disco said:


> Adam, you have become a smoking artist. This bacon was made with care, looks stupendous and I am sure it was stellar tasting. Kudos.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.


m00se said:


> Awesome looking bacon Adam! Now, tell us the secret - how did you get those slices so grocery-store perfect?


Thanks.       I have a Hobart meat slicer.    She works like a dream.


BenA said:


> Awesome looking Bacon!  I love the pics!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## m00se (Apr 1, 2016)

I gotta get me one-o-them-thar-hobarts :-)


----------

